# Latest pkg repo on FreeBSD 13 aarch64 is old?



## bgdnlp (Sep 20, 2021)

I just installed FreeBSD 13 on AWS, on ARM. I use latest instead of quarterly on AMD64, set the same here and I see that the packages in latest are older than the ones in quarterly. Is that intended?

Looking at http://pkg.freebsd.org/ I see that for FreeBSD 11 and 12 it says that only quarterly is updated, but for 13 it doesn't specify. I'm not sure how much usage FreeBSD sees on ARM instances on AWS, but with the Graviton2 processor on AWS ARM is slowly becoming a thing. Maybe it would be useful to have latest there too, if the budget allows?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2021)

I believe a lack of resources is preventing the latest package repository from being updated. As there's only a finite amount of resources available it makes more sense to update the quarterly only as that's the configured default package repository on all -RELEASE versions.

A new quarterly should be branched off early October, so that will bring it back up to sync with everything that's in latest now.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 26, 2021)

bgdnlp said:


> … 13 aarch64 … on ARM …





SirDice said:


> … the latest package repository …



At <https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package>, which of the jails corresponds to _latest_ for the platform above? 









						Platforms
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> At <https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package>, which of the jails corresponds to _latest_ for the platform above?


The ones with ports "default".


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2021)

The same 130amd64 jail builds both quarterly and default ports trees. These are pretty 'beefy' machines (hence their names). 



			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?jailname=130amd64
		


But for the 130arm64 jails there's only a quarterly. I believe I read somewhere that a lack of resources means there's no 'latest' (default) builds for it. There used to be a ThunderX system but I think that one broke. 



			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?jailname=130arm64
		


To get some idea of all the build processes you can have a look here: https://ci.freebsd.org/


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> for the 130arm64 jails there's only a quarterly.


----------



## Michał (Oct 4, 2021)

Is it expected/normal situation for a Tier-1, or more like a temporary hiccup before things get smoothed out for a newly promoted architecture? Personally I'm a bit disappointed to be honest.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Michał said:


> or more like a temporary hiccup before things get smoothed out for a newly promoted architecture?


Broken hardware doesn't help. ARM servers aren't as common as AMD64, at least not yet.


----------

